# Louise Wolfe is alive



## Russell Williams (Apr 29, 2010)

After battling through the discovery of cancer, a heart attack that required the placement of four stents, a urinary tract infection that put her in the hospital with a blood pressure of 60/40, the taking of an anticancer medication that caused her to gain 25 pounds in three months, Louise Wolfe finally had her hysterectomy. The indications are that there was no spread of cancer beyond the uterus and that she should be cancer free. She is currently in a nursing home but should be home within 5 to 7 days.

The operation was originally scheduled for the end of August 2009 but then the early August heart attack complicated the situation.

Hopefully in the near future, for the possible benefit of any fat women who have had heart attacks and are facing a hysterectomy I will give more detailed information about what happened. This information will be fantastically boring to anyone except those actually facing Louise's situation or something like it.

One quick quote from the hospital adventures.

Nurse: Honey we cannot get this large bed through the door to the room that you are assigned to.

Louise: the width of the bed can be adjusted.

Nurse: how do you know that?

Louise: because while my husband was sitting beside me he read the directions on the side of the bed that tell how to would just its width.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear Russell,

It is good to hear that Louis came thru her procedure so well. Tell her I hope she heals quickly and has no complications. She deserves a break. 

Is there to be any radiation or chemo following the tumor removal?


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 29, 2010)

congratulations on her recovery. I hope you two are well.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the recovery, and good luck to you two.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear Louise is on the mend!


----------



## Russell Williams (May 15, 2010)

Her drains are still in but producing less and less. Tuesday we go to the plastic surgon to have her wound evaluated. The cut is about 32 inches from side to side.

The home health care nurse tells me to make Louise walk more. The home health care nurse does not live with Louise.

Louise walks with her walker from the kitchen to the living room. I tell Louise to go back to the the kitchen and do it again so she will get more practice walking. Would any of those of you who know Louise like to guess what happens next?

Russell Williams

Also know by many of the staff at the Johns Hopkings Kimmil Cancer Center as Mr. Wolfe


----------



## exile in thighville (May 15, 2010)

russell, while i'm sure a small group of people who know you and louise well are very concerned about the status of her health, don't you think it's a little mistaken to use this massive public forum to make announcements about people in your personal life instead of starting a blog

(i'm genuinely very happy for any recovery and good health on her part i'm just inquiring as to your choice of venue)


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 16, 2010)

Praying for her recovery.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 16, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> russell, while i'm sure a small group of people who know you and louise well are very concerned about the status of her health, don't you think it's a little mistaken to use this massive public forum to make announcements about people in your personal life instead of starting a blog
> 
> (i'm genuinely very happy for any recovery and good health on her part i'm just inquiring as to your choice of venue)




A) I barely know what a blog is much less how to create one.

B) I need to learn many things (like how to set up a web page)
and a blog is very low on the list of things I want and need to learn.

c) There are may topics here about all kinds of things. The ones I am not interested in I do not read. Follow my example.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 16, 2010)

HappyFatChick said:


> Praying for her recovery.



Thank you. So far her recovery has surpased the expectations of the medical people who have dealt with her. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2010)

Dear Russell,

I for one am intensely interested in the problems that fat people and their spouses face as they battle the medical establishment. Part of the reason for this is that myself and my family have approached the age where the specter of this happening to us is very real. It helps to know how a master statesman (and/or media wizard) has personally dealth with these demons.

I also am interested in the day to day welfare of the internet people I have come to know on this board (if only by their avatars). When someone goes into detail with things that are important issues in their daily life (such as birthdays, children are sick, parents die, pets die, car breaks down, boss fires them, boyfriend dumps them, or someone throws a rock at them 'cause they're fat).

So, thanks Russell, for the heads up on some things that are wrong out there in your little piece of the world. And, I hope Louise's chemo/radiation goes okay. Let us know how it goes. Women are interested in other ladies experience with female related cancer. Too many of us will have to walk down the same road.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 17, 2010)

" And, I hope Louise's chemo/radiation goes okay. Let us know how it goes. Women are interested in other ladies experience with female related cancer. Too many of us will have to walk down the same road."

Actually since the cancer seems to have been all in the uterus with no invasion of the muscle wall and the uterus was removed the doctors think that there is little likelyhood of any spread and therefore no need of chemo or radiation. 

In Aug Louise should have finised her year on Plavax (started after the instulation of shunts after the heart attack last August). 

In the last two years the mobility of Louise has decreased steadily and rapidly.

She has gone from being about to go, with a cane, several hundred feet to being able to go 50 feet with a walker. This is because of severe arthrotis in her right hip. She tells me that she is usually in pain because of the arhrotis.

Before the heart attack and cancer Johns Hopkings told her that they could do a hip replacement on her. Now that the cancer is out and the stress tests have indicated that she has no heart damage (How did she avoid heart damage? She had the heart attack in the emergency room of the local hospital and ( becuase I had been a volunteer paramedic in the 70's) within five minutes of the start of the acute eposode of the heart attack I was allerting the nurses that louise was no longer in normal sinsus rythem). It is our hope that the process of preparing for a hip replacement can be started again.

In the 80's fat members of NAAFA would appear on TV and say "I am fat and healthy". I would take the positon that that was the wrong thing to say. My position was that in time they would be fat and less healthy and that healthy or not they had the right to go about the business of living their lives to the fullest without being ridiculed about their size.

For far to many of those who were on TV the statement "I am fat and healthy" is no longer true. They are still fat but not as healthy.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 17, 2010)

* Inside every older person is a younger person wondering, what the heck happened?'*


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 17, 2010)

It's funny how we all think we're invincible. I was warned that after 40 I would start seeing changes I didn't like. I said "Oh, no, not ever! Not me!" Well, sure enough I started seeing the changes. Now people are saying wait until you hit 50--it's all downhill physically from there. I still refuse to accept that but most of my over-50 friends say it is absolutely true. I love being fat. I do not love the physical problems that accompany it. I vowed that once I had any weight-related health issues I would lose enough weight to stop the problems. I only hope I have the strength/will power/resolve to do it if it should ever happen.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 17, 2010)

you can not diet fast enough to avoid the ravages of getting older.

My mother never weighted over 180 and that only when she was pregnant. By the end she was in pain all the time, could barely walk and was bleeding a lot from her stomach. She finally had had enough and refused further transfusions and slowly and painfully died over the next two weeks or so.


----------



## superodalisque (May 18, 2010)

HappyFatChick said:


> It's funny how we all think we're invincible. I was warned that after 40 I would start seeing changes I didn't like. I said "Oh, no, not ever! Not me!" Well, sure enough I started seeing the changes. Now people are saying wait until you hit 50--it's all downhill physically from there. I still refuse to accept that but most of my over-50 friends say it is absolutely true. I love being fat. I do not love the physical problems that accompany it. I vowed that once I had any weight-related health issues I would lose enough weight to stop the problems. I only hope I have the strength/will power/resolve to do it if it should ever happen.



best thing to do is to eat healthy foods and be proactive about your health now. preventatives for fat people is so important we often overlook that. a lot of illness, like Russell basically said, have absolutely nothing to do with your weight. i can attest to that. i had serious back issues that the doc said really had nothing at all to do with my weight. it could have happened to anyone in my circumstance ( damage from an auto accident). but if i hadn't have been as concerned as i was it was very possible i could have ended up paralyzed instead of just walking with a little bit of a limp. all of the things Louise has could be experienced by anyone of any size. i'm not sure if being smaller would have spared her any of it. 


Russell kiss Louise for me i'm really glad she has you there with her.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 18, 2010)

fair enough, i apologize. i hope things continue on the up and up.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 18, 2010)

Today we went to the surgon who did the 32 inch incisson. She took out one of the two drains and told Louise to get out of the house and start attending community events. I explained that that would mean the cessation of the visits from the medicare paid home health care nurse. The doctor said that the wound was doing so well that with me to help with care there was no longer a need for the home health care nurse.

The doctor left so Louise could get dressed. Louise did not see but I did that there was so much fluid gushing out of the spot were the drain had been removed that the examination table cover was becoming drenched and body fluid was puddling on the floor. I left the room to alert anyone who would come. Two people quickly came, looked at the situation,


----------



## Russell Williams (May 18, 2010)

A nurse came in, looked at it and said not to worry then left to find help.
Louise said that the nurse did not seem to worry.
I pointed out that nurses are trained to not look at a situation, Yell "OH MY GOD" cover their face with their hands and run from the room


More people came in, lots of dressing were put on the leaking hole and we were sent home. Hopefully things will be better tomorrow. Louise has been told she can take a shower but not a bath and that in six weeks she should be able to go to the aurthoritic (Louise is asleep) swim class. We were told that, if in six weeks things are still going well Louise can talk about the hip replacement she needs.


----------



## Chickadeedooda (May 20, 2010)

don't know you or her but always willing 2 send good energy and thoughts 2 anyone in the community.


----------



## Elfcat (May 21, 2010)

I hope all goes well for Louise Russell. I am sure you are fighting like hell for it.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 22, 2010)

the place wear the drain was reomoved now leaks about 1 cc in 24 hours. The other drain is collecting less and less. There is no infection and apparently no cancer. Things could have been much worse.

Russell


----------



## MLadyJ (May 24, 2010)

Russell I'm sending lots of healthy thoughts to you both..sounds like you need it. I had to chuckle when you talked of "making or trying to make" Louise do anything she didn't want to do and thought of my husband (FAChrisT) and his efforts in that area. You both take care and please keep us informed on her progress.

I recently had shoulder surgery and was surprised a how my mobility suffered from even a 3 - 4 day down time. I seemed to lose it quickly then hove to work like h*ll to get it back.


----------



## ssflbelle (May 29, 2010)

Not having been around the board in several months I hadn't heard about Louise and all she has been going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. So glad to here she is recovering and the getting better each day. Keep pushing her to do the walking as that is what she needs whether she likes it or not. Being in a chair 24/7 is the pits!!! It stinks getting older believe me I know.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday was the first time since April 22 that Louise had been out of the house for nonmedical reasons. 

We went to chruch and then to a free big band concert that Louise had been wanted to go to. Louise was so happy listening to the music and watching the dancers. In the past she had talked about teaching me to do big band dances but that is not possible until she has her hip replacment.

Dancing is not possible out of water but at the authoritic swim class the last 15 minutes are free and there Louise and I do dances in the water. It is so wonderful to hold her body tightly to mine as we (very slowly) dance and twril in 4 1/2 feet of warm water.

If we make the NAAFA convention prehaps we can give dimenstriations of water dancing.

(Louise is asleep)


----------



## Chickadeedooda (Jun 14, 2010)

update please


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 17, 2010)

Both drains are now out. A spot on the 32 or so inch incision opened up and started leaking but, day by day, the leakage is reducing. It is hoped that we will be able to go to the arthritic swim class next week. 

The heart docter and the cancer doctors both said that Louise can now start making contacts for the hip replacement she was investigating a year ago, before the cancer and heart attack.

Every Summer Sunday in the nearby mountains there is a free big band concert and Louise likes to go. Sunday we went and my favorte song when thinking of Louise came on, "Take my hand, take my whole life too"

I started dancing with her. We were singing it to each other, I bent over her wheel chair and held her head tight to my chest. We kept on singing. At the end of the song we slowly and lingeringly kissed. Much to our suprise we heard a lot of applause in the back ground.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 18, 2010)

from about 1980 to 1992 Louise's weight fluctated around the 340 point.

After she became diabetic in about 1992 or so her weight went up to around 400 lbs and fluctated about that point. When she was operated on she was 410. In order for the cancer surgon to more easily reach her uterius a plastic surgon cut a 32 inch incission on her lower belly and removed 7 lbs of fat.

That was April 22.

Then she was in pain and constipated off and on for a while. When she was finally weighed recently she was 380. Neighter of us realized that she had lost 30 lbs in 7 weeks. (about 4 lbs a week) but two other people who had not seen her since the operation both told her that she most have lost a lot of weight.

She is feeling better and, as soon as all draining stops from the wounds she hopes to go back the the swim class at the Y.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 18, 2010)

Yesterday Louse and I went to an endrocronologist appointment.

The Nurse read her sugar tester meeting and wondered why Louise had had a very low blood sugar one night. Amount of food consumed seemed to be the same, amount of insulin seemed to be the same. What was different?

Louise was glad that I did not chime in "Well exercise lowers blood sugar and we had a lot of foreplay that night, maybe that was what lowered it."

Does spontanity take a hit when you have to decide how much extra insulin you most take if you know you will be having sex soon?

Russell


----------



## ssflbelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I am not able to answer your diabetic insulin question. But knowing you both I just wanted to say how lovely the band concert and dancing sounded. Too share that time together despite the way Louise was feeling I am sure brightened her spirits. Glad to hear the incision is healing and that Louise will soon be able to swim and get her hip replaced. I'd love to have my back and hip taken care of but at my weight (which is the same as her weight now) no one will do it. I have been refused by every Dr I have been to. May each and every day result in better health to you Louise.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 18, 2010)

A year ago when Louise was about 415 Johns Hopkins had started to do the workup for Louis's hip replacemnt.

Then came the discovery of cancer follow by the heart attack.

Now the Johns Hopkins surgon who did the cancer operation has cleared Louise for starting to find out about a hip replacement.

After the cancer and heart attack I do not know if Johns Hopkins willl still be willing to do the hip replacement but a year ago when Louise weighed more then you and was (I think) was older then you are now Johns Hopkins was willing to consider her. 

So you might consider contacting Johns Hopkins.

If you are to far away to do a one day trip to Johns Hopkins and need a place to stay overnight, and do not have lots of money you and I and Louise can talk about the posibility of you staying here overnight for free.

Russell Williams


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 23, 2010)

A word of warning. If you have no bladder problems, have no friends who have bladder problems, and plan to never have any bladder problems please read no further. If you find discussions of bladders to be appalling read no further.

The following information is to the best of my memory and should never be acted upon by anyone requiring medical evaluation in this area. If you have bladder problems do not self diagnose but seek a specialist. If you do not have enough money to afford a specialist find one who will treat you for nothing or become a citizen of another country.

Louise has a bladder problem and yesterday we spent a good deal of time at medical facilities discussing these problems.

Apparently there are two types of undesired output bladder problems. In one kind when you cough or sneeze there is a little bit of leakage. In the other kind there is no advance warning that tells you it is time to head for the bathroom.

The first part of the test involves finding out how well the bladder empties. The person goes to the bathroom and does their best to empty their bladder. Then a tube is stuck into the bladder and any remaining urine is drained.

The next test involves sticking another tube into the bladder and slowly filling the bladder and having the person tell what they are experiencing as the bladder becomes fuller. As best I remember the stages involve first noticing a possible need, feeling a stronger urge, feeling a very strong urge, and here comes the flood.

Finally another tube is put into the bladder and the inside of the bladder is inspected for abnormalities.

The whole series of test takes about two hours and can be done in the Dr.s office.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 30, 2010)

Monday Louse was finally able to again go the the aurthrotic swim class. she was exercising for 1 and 1/2 hours. At the end we were able to spend some time dancing to the music in our heads. 

One of my favorate dancing songs when I am dancing with Lousie and we are following the music in our heads has the words "take my hand, take my whole life to, for I can't help falling in love with you."


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 1, 2010)

I am so happy Louise is doing better. You are such a good husband taking care of her.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 10, 2010)

If you gross out easily do not read.

In the last three years Louises mobility has greatly decreased. Now about the best she can do is 50 feet with a walker. She does not try to get from point A to point B. unless shes using a walker.

On 22 April she had a hysterectomy which left a 32 inch long incision on her belly. Because of drains and oozing she was unable to go to the arthritic swim class. Finally, two weeks ago, the last oozing area stopped oozing. In the last two weeks she has been to her arthritic swim class 6 times. Each of these six exercise classes has lasted about 1 ½ hours. At the end of the first hour Louise and I ballroom dance for about 10 minutes. At the end of the final half-hour Louise and I ballroom dance for about five minutes. Now, other couples have started ballroom dancing during those same 15 minutes.

Yesterday the heart doctor cleared Louise for a hip replacement. Later this month we will be at a Johns Hopkins meeting to learn more about the hip replacements offered by Johns Hopkins. The current goal is for Louise to get her hip replacement in the fall. Since the only joint with problems is the right hip it is hoped that once the hip is replaced she will become much more mobile and no longer need the walker and perhaps not even the cane


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 10, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> I am so happy Louise is doing better. You are such a good husband taking care of her.



This wonderful woman Louise likes to be with me. We have admired each other for almost 30 years and loved each other for about 25 years. We have been side by side through many fat battles. Louise writes fat expierence poetry that makes some people cry. All her adult life Louise has tried to use her many talents and abilities to help others. She orgainized the first FATWORKS, and the list goes on. 

This wonderful person wants to be with me and share life with me. She enjoys my company. She does not feel that she diserves better then me or that she will be embarassed if she takes me places with her. She does not dispise my altustic daughter. There is no one in the world she would rather sit and cuddle with. 

How lucky I am.

Russell Williams


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 28, 2010)

Louise had so looked forward to going to the SF convention and and meeting so many of her NAAFA and non-NAAFA friends (Louise had lived in SF for 30 years)

Often when Louise and I go to a meeting or such, on our arrival back at the house Louise will tell me to go on in while she stays in the car and enjoys some quiet alone time looking at the neighborhood.

Monday I went in knowing that Louise would follow when she felt like it.

I took a nap. 

I woke up and Louise was not yet in.

I went out and found her sitting on the top of the two steps leading to the porch. She told me that in trying to lift her foot up enough to get it on the first step she had missed and fallen on the porch. From there she had managed to get into a sitting position at the top of the two steps. Since she knew she could not rise from a sitting postion she sat and waited until I came out the door wondering where she was.

Working to gether we got her up without calling the neighbors for help.

Yesterday we went to the rhumitord arthritis doctor (remember Louise is asleep). He looked at her xrays and told ther that he could give her a more powerful pain killer but that was about all. He told Louise that she needed a new hip and that she had to do more exercsie to strengthen the leg muscles in preparation for the hip replacement.

Last night Louise called the SF hotel and found out that the room reservations we had made had been changed. Louise and I had been scheduled for a handicapped room the whole time. Now we were scheduled for one room for a couple of days, then would move to a handicapped room for time and then would move to a third room for the last day or two of our convention.

Louise decided that the compination of getting to the airport, trying to get into the plane with a walker, trying to use a walker to get to the plane bathroom, the room problem, and such was just more then she could handle.

HOWEVER NEXT YEAR WHEN LOUISE HAS A NEW HIP EVERYTHING MIGHT BE VERY DIFFERENT.


----------

